# spooky scenes for your screens



## malachai

i know that the most of you have problem with the german language on frightnet.de ;-) so here is a direct link for my newest desktop-pics waylaying your screens...

800x600:
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/800x600_frightnet_house.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/800x600_frightnet_grave.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/800x600_frightnet_ruins.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/800x600_frightnet_hearse.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/800x600_frightnet_gallows.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/800x600_frightnet_under.jpg

1024x768:
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1024x768_frightnet_house.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1024x768_frightnet_grave.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1024x768_frightnet_ruins.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1024x768_frightnet_hearse.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1024x768_frightnet_gallows.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1024x768_frightnet_under.jpg


1280x1024:
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1280x1024_frightnet_house.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1280x1024_frightnet_grave.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1280x1024_frightnet_ruins.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1280x1024_frightnet_hearse.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1280x1024_frightnet_gallows.jpg
http://www.malachai.de/halloweenforum/1280x1024_frightnet_under.jpg


take care
malachai


----------



## sisvicki

Those are cool!


----------



## Halloweiner

Great job. Well done.


----------



## larry

nice stuff. wow


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Great Pictures!! They remind me of scenes from the original "Frankenstein". Very nice!!


----------



## malachai

Thanks a lot for your nice compliments : )


----------



## Bram Bones

*Wow*

Yeah, those are GREAT!


----------



## peeweepinson

Loved them! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really great!


----------



## MrsMyers666

Those are really great!


----------



## Count_Molloy

thanks alot they are great to look at


----------



## malachai

Thanks a lot : )


----------

